# Bailey and his Basketball



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so funny with the ball. He reminds me of a cat playing the way he jumps at it and back. He is just gorgeous.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh that is great! Before you know it, he'll be pouncing on it with his two front paws like Maggie (Maggies Mom) does!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's cute, he love his ball







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is so funny with the ball. He reminds me of a cat playing the way he jumps at it and back. He is just gorgeous.


he reminds me of a cat, too! Hes always using paws like that. Its almost like he has hands at the end of his front legs the way he holds stuff with them.

Thanks for watching the video, guys!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

go air bailey! he's adorable!!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

That is so cute! He's got some great ball-handling skills! He reminds me of a cat too...anytime they use their paws like that, or swing one paw at something...Bailey is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  that was great!!! Gorgeous Golden 

Gemma used to have a tennis ball that big, lol, wasn't her thing tho, guess it was just too big.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWW! Bailey is a sweetheart. Fergus does that little hop/bow/paw tap thing too with his tennis balls. I may have to get him a basketball! Our second golden, Wally, used to have a partially deflated basketball that he looooved. It was just flat enough that he could pick it up and take it everywhere. Sweet!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

aww, thank you for the nice comments! 

He actually used to be scared of his soccer ball, but now he has 2 in the backyard as well as 2 tennis balls and now this basketball! He tried to pick it up in his mouth and punctured it, but its still holding up really well. Its funny watching him play with them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow and Bailey would get along fine!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He plays so quiety!!!
I love the way he bats at the ball with his paws and then acts suprised when it rolls toward him!!
What a doll!!


----------

